# Eheim 2217 for a 20 gallon tall - too much?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm setting up a 20 gallon tall high tech tank that will be heavily planted, and am looking for a good filter. I'd like to use the eheim classic series, and found a good deal on a 2217 and a 2213. From what I've read on here, the 2213 seems like it will be a bit under-powered. Is this correct? is the 2217 too much for a 20 gallon? thanks for the help!


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a 25 which is just a taller 20 with a 2217. It is pushing a co2 reactor and a uv sterilizer. I love the flow of it but I also have the output going through a full length spray bar which is detailed in the DIY forum. I would be afraid if you just ran it through the normal output tube that it might be a little much for the 20.
Brian


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I appreciate the input, and I will go find the thread you mentioned. I've done this before with a zoomed canister spray bar. Thanks!


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Indignation said:


> I appreciate the input, and I will go find the thread you mentioned. I've done this before with a zoomed canister spray bar. Thanks!


I have a 2215 on my 29 and have to tone it down a bit. I also have a 2217 on a different tank and that would push way to much water IMO.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you use a spraybar a 2217 will _probably_ be ok. It'll certainly be big enough. For comparison, I use a 2215 on a 46g with good results.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

BryceM said:


> If you use a spraybar a 2217 will _probably_ be ok. It'll certainly be big enough. For comparison, I use a 2215 on a 46g with good results.


If he does, he could make the holes in the spraybar a little larger. I think left as is it would push way too much water. I have one on my 180 pushing from the left to right, it moves water almost 18" squirting out.

Oh Oh Oh!

He could also tone it down to the flow of a 2215 by doing one of two things. 1: Use it with a 2215 impeller or 2: Remove every other blade on the existing impeller. The two are interchangeable. The only difference it the one in the 2215 has 3 blades and the 2217 has 6.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input! After reading a little more, I was wary of pushing too much water through the the tank via filter.
I went with a 2215, which I think will still be more than adequate for filtration, and a Koralia Nano power head that I'm planning to connect to a flow controller to help dial in the flow much easier.


----------

